# plowing pics 1/19/09



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Only about a inch or two in spots but its somthing...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to see you guys finally got some down there. Hopefully the second half will bring more snow.


----------



## firsttimeplower (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice pics dude...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics greg! Been a good week!


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

tls22;723641 said:


> Great pics greg! Been a good week!


Thanks tim...yeah its been a great week !! :


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im coming up by you guys next year....you make me sooo jealous


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

quit stealing all our snow ! haha


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

plowed more times this year so far but not sure if the amount that has fallen is as much yet. like to see a least a couple storms of 5" or more


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

gkm;724480 said:


> plowed more times this year so far but not sure if the amount that has fallen is as much yet. like to see a least a couple storms of 5" or more


yeah i hear ya, couple of 5'' storms would be nice instead of all these 1'' or 2'' storms.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like fun. I like your truck too.


----------

